# NE Ohio Bass Circuit for sale?



## robert10 (Oct 22, 2011)

I heard today that a NE ohio bass circuit was for sale or it sold? Anyone else hear about this also, or what organization? I think there is only 3 different organizations in NE Ohio. Just curious if anyone else has heard anything on this....??


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

I didn't know you could sell a bass circuit , How much Is the going price?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

mikeat said:


> I didn't know you could sell a bass circuit , How much Is the going price?


Do you expect them to "give away" their equipment, trailer, mail list, sponsor contacts, etc.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just curious...what circuit? Any truth to this? This is the first I've heard of this, and it seems like the 2 biggest ne ohio circuits are business as usual for 2013....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

